# How to clean L lens and 5d mark 2?!



## enyceckk (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Derrel (Aug 6, 2014)

That guy's got 'er down pat!!!


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 6, 2014)

Ya can't fix stupid...


----------



## Braineack (Aug 7, 2014)

Derrel said:


> That guy's got 'er down pat!!!



don't shill your own canon videos.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 8, 2014)

I guess I've been doing it wrong all these years.


----------



## EIngerson (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm going to give it a shot. I'll post the results.


I like how he payed particular attention to the sensor&#8230;&#8230;VERY IMPORTANT!!!!!


----------



## that1guy (Aug 14, 2014)

ILLUMINATI!!!

i gotta give it to him that water was a lot dirtier after his professional style cleaning. 

I especially like how he stuck the water hose into the sensor and shot that one stubborn piece of dust that always shows up in your image.!


----------



## justingrainge (Sep 3, 2014)

Innovative!


----------



## paigew (Sep 3, 2014)

Wow... Just wow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pgriz (Sep 3, 2014)

Interesting technique.  Of course, what's missing are the before/after shots.  I'm sure the "after" shots clearly demonstrate the superiority of this method.:greenpbl:


----------



## Scatterbrained (Sep 3, 2014)

Personally I still prefer the dishwasher, but maybe I'm just lazy.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 3, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> Ya can't fix stupid...



Nope, but you can have a heck of a good time egging it on.. lol


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 3, 2014)

Scatterbrained said:


> Personally I still prefer the dishwasher, but maybe I'm just lazy.



So do you have to use Jet Dry for L lenses, or does that really matter?


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 3, 2014)

that1guy said:


> ILLUMINATI!!!



Where!  Those jerks owe me money.


----------



## timor (Sep 3, 2014)

Someone complaining about Ken Rockwell instructions ? Had have a good lough.. I am happy now.


----------



## tecboy (Sep 3, 2014)

Are 5dm2 and L lens waterproof?


----------



## Derrel (Sep 3, 2014)

tecboy said:


> Are 5dm2 and L lens waterproof?


Waterproof? HELL to the YESSSS!!!!

Did you guys see *Nikon's secret prototype* lens cleaning system which they developed for the cleaning and care of Canon lenses? It's pretty sweet!

https://www.cameraquest.com/lenscln.htm


----------



## TCampbell (Sep 4, 2014)

This guy is really missing out.  He could clean so much more... mobile phones, laptop computers, plugged-in toasters... the list goes on and on.  ;-)


----------



## bratkinson (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm guessing Mr. Clean Camera has the equipment insured and just filed a claim...he dropped it in the lake, or maybe the ocean...


----------



## jjtarnow (Sep 5, 2014)

I haven't laughed like that since the Howard Stern gag whereby they phoned two pizza places and unbeknownst to the pizza dudes connected them to place an order...cried laughing.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 5, 2014)

This Might Be The World's Most Ingenious Prank Phone Call






THIS is the original two-restaurant Chinese takeout prank call that Stern ripped off for his double-pizza call


----------



## pthrift (Sep 5, 2014)

Oh my gosh. Why would he ruin a camera like that?


Apparently I'm not living right if people have the disposable income to be able to clean a camera like this

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4; probably while slacking off at work


----------



## tecboy (Sep 5, 2014)

pthrift said:


> Oh my gosh. Why would he ruin a camera like that?
> 
> 
> Apparently I'm not living right if people have the disposable income to be able to clean a camera like this
> ...



He probably hates his camera.  I think he did it on purpose.


----------



## pthrift (Sep 5, 2014)

tecboy said:


> pthrift said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my gosh. Why would he ruin a camera like that?
> ...


I should only hope it was purposeful and he didn't think it was legitimately a way to clean it...if it was then, well; maybe he learned something here

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4; probably while slacking off at work


----------



## Bobby Ironsights (Sep 6, 2014)

pthrift said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > pthrift said:
> ...



Naaah. I'm with bratkinson, he dropped it in the water, and either had insurance or didn't and thought "hey, I could make a cool youtube video. Funny as all hell though.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm in the "top rack of the dishwasher" crowd.  

My guess is the camera and lens belong to his obnoxious brother-in-law.


----------

